# Boat shopping bout to get serious



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

For the first time since I was sixteen the sun went down this afternoon and I did not own a boat. I guess I'll have to get my inner tube back on my very first fishing rig. Not sure how long it is gonna take me to get to the roadbed in this rig, at least I can shoot some ducks on the way :mpd:


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't know if I would venture too far in that lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good Luck, with your search ... great time of the year to be shopping. I found the boat, of my lifetime, just a month, ago!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Dang Billy you have been shopping for a new boat for the past year. Just go pick it up! 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

What general type boat are you shopping for Billy?

You sold your bass boat?


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Make sure you post plenty of pics up when you get the new rig.

I'd hate to find myself potlickin' your old boat!

Have fun & good luck


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

whsalum said:


> For the first time since I was sixteen the sun went down this afternoon and I did not own a boat. I guess I'll have to get my inner tube back on my very first fishing rig. Not sure how long it is gonna take me to get to the roadbed in this rig, at least I can shoot some ducks on the way :mpd:


let's make a trip to the jetties. I'll pay for gas


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

whsalum said:


> For the first time since I was sixteen the sun went down this afternoon and I did not own a boat. I guess I'll have to get my inner tube back on my very first fishing rig. Not sure how long it is gonna take me to get to the roadbed in this rig, at least I can shoot some ducks on the way :mpd:


Nice rig. Take that bad boy to ESCB and let them put a 350 on it! :biggrin:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Ducktracker said:


> Dang Billy you have been shopping for a new boat for the past year. Just go pick it up!
> 
> Good fishing to all!


 Yea but Johnny this time I sold my 2 old ones. :spineyes:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> What general type boat are you shopping for Billy?
> 
> You sold your bass boat?


 Yes sir I sold my Triton. I am looking at a 22 ft Blue Wave and a 22 foot Frontier.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

housewolf said:


> Make sure you post plenty of pics up when you get the new rig.
> 
> I'd hate to find myself potlickin' your old boat!
> 
> Have fun & good luck


I'll get them up as soon as I get it. You didn't look like you needed to potlick anyone the way you smoked em last year


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I know the owner of your triton. I tried telling him it's not going to help him catch fish!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

JFolm said:


> I know the owner of your triton. I tried telling him it's not going to help him catch fish!


 I left one in the livewell where he wouldn't zero :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

whsalum said:


> Yes sir I sold my Triton. I am looking at a 22 ft Blue Wave and a 22 foot Frontier.


Do you plan to change your type of fishing, or just want more free board and safety?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Do you plan to change your type of fishing, or just want more free board and safety?


 No sir I'm going to target the whites more than the largemouths these days and love the space and the ride on the CC boats.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

You will love the ride of a Blue Wave !!


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

whsalum said:


> Yes sir I sold my Triton. I am looking at a 22 ft Blue Wave and a 22 foot Frontier.


I have a 24' blue wave in the classifieds that's a smoking deal


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

whsalum said:


> I left one in the livewell where he wouldn't zero :rotfl::rotfl:


Billy, he is already showing off the pics of it at work...


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

JKib said:


> Billy, he is already showing off the pics of it at work...


It's a great boat :doowapsta


----------



## Telecaster (Apr 12, 2016)

I have been looking at the NauticStar 231 Coastal, this will be my dream boat. I not sure if I should go Yamaha 150 to 200, or Evinrude 150 to 200.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Telecaster said:


> I have been looking at the NauticStar 231 Coastal, this will be my dream boat. I not sure if I should go Yamaha 150 to 200, or Evinrude 150 to 200.


I would go with the Yamaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Telecaster said:


> I not sure if I should go Yamaha 150 to 200, or Evinrude 150 to 200.


this shouldn't even be a questions between these two motors....I'd go with the one that's used and trusted all over the world....

as far as 150 or 200, (and also two stroke vs. four stroke), I'd make a decision on how you plan on driving....do you want to get across the lake in 4.8 seconds, or do you want to ease around and save gas? how you drive and what you plan on doing is going to determine what you power it with...

overpowering is fine, as long as you can keep your hands out of the throttle unless you really want/need it, but then again, a lot of idling or slow trolling will foul plugs on larger motors...

a few things to think about...
snookered


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A cc custom aluminum boat with jack plate trim tabs and big Ole motor 
Real wide with plenty storage live, wells, 3k worth of depth finders 
2k of trolling motor and that should do it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> A cc custom aluminum boat with jack plate trim tabs and big Ole motor
> Real wide with plenty storage live, wells, 3k worth of depth finders
> 2k of trolling motor and that should do it
> 
> ...


Don't sound bad if you say it fast.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm with shadslinger on the big aluminum boat with all the up to date "depth finders", I-pilot, etc. My next boat will be a SeaArk model V-Cat200 or ProCat200 leaning toward the ProCat200 with my growing family! They are the same size boats just set up differently. And I will pair it with an Evinrude E-Tec 175. I currently have a Yamaha 90 4stroke with 500+ hrs on the motor and can't say any bad about it, but the E-Tecs have great reviews and I know many people with them, they also have that 2stroke torque and still get about the same fuel consumption with less maintenance! Good luck with your purchase. 

Red


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

I've had a Yamaha 200 & Etech 150 in the last ten years and my preference is...... no preference. The Etech is only two years old but no complaints so far. I wouldn't hesitate a moment with either. I have a friend that guides on Baffin Bay with a Suzuki he likes. He says local service drove him to that choice. Lots of folks are happy with the new Mercs. I don't think we've ever seen better outboards than are being built today by any manufacturer


----------

